# Quinn and his harness *image heavy*



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I just got Quinn a harness today and he seems to be doing great with it! He chews it at times but seems to also enjoy his time outside and its super cute actually. I'm super excited now that I can take him outside safely.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeeee!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So adorable! He looks like a birdie model, posing like a professional.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness, how precious!!


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha! He is quite the little poser, he'd chew on it a few times then he'd do a few poses 

I'm also surprised at how clear some of these came out [I use my phone camera for everything!]


----------



## Janette (Sep 9, 2012)

So cute. Love the harness. I would love to get one like that for my babies but not sure how they will take to it. Plus I do have predators that would not think twice before swooping down. I live in Country Bushie Australia. Quinn is such a lovely boy.


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

He is so cute!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww so cute! What a pretty boy!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He's lovely! And I just realised why I have trouble putting it on Blizz. He's so much shorter so the straps are nearer his feet and he tries to step up when I'm adjusting it. I just realised how little he is haha, the others haven't had it on but I think Mack might enjoy it when he's tamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tielove (Apr 18, 2014)

These are really cool, I think I might get one. That last picture is so adorable.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw look at 'im in awe of the big wide world!

I've already said this, but he's such a cutie - I'm happy for both of you! ^^


----------

